# Where is retrojams??



## southofi-10 (Apr 6, 2008)

Did retrojams disappear from Galaxy10R? I don't have it anymore.Did a scan,and no updates.Where did that bugger go????????????LOL


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

southofi-10 said:


> Did retrojams disappear from Galaxy10R? I don't have it anymore.Did a scan,and no updates.Where did that bugger go????????????LOL


I'm watching it as I type, in the same old place.


----------



## southofi-10 (Apr 6, 2008)

There it is. Had to change the SR to 4340 instead of 4444 that was listed on my camanche.Thanks 
Freq- 12.114 V SR 4340


----------

